# What are you using for the long shoots?



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Good Lord if your going to retire well, it is only appropriate to purchase a retirement rifle right? It seems that anything I point this cannon at, it is retired too. Lets see what you use for that yote that is there about every third time you call there and it stays at the 300 plus yard mark and just stares right at you. Rocking back and forth just saying no, no, no. I just got this .338 Lapua Mag and I couldn't shoot it for 2 months+. Rotator cuff surgery.... Pysical Therapist says no way. I say ok. We wait. I could chew thru 2 inch rope easier than waiting two months to shoot my new rifle. It is a 1:10 S.S. 28" Barreled-action Made by Nesika ( a South Dakoda company) mounted by McMillian onto the McMillian stock.






Yep it is heavy but that takes the kick out of it. Nasty accuate! What do you use?*
*






This is my youngest son. First to shoot it and he zeroed it for me. ( Actually for him. "Ya gotta saddle your own horse") *


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back bud ! That is one awesome rig !!!! Look forward to hearing some stories about knocking down game with that bad boy. Enjoy your retirement Jesse.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Whatever I have in my hands at the time. AR or bolt in 223 or 308. It's unlikely that I'll have a 300 yards shot at a yote around here unless it runs out at the range.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rifle...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I to use what ever is in my hands so prob my .223. Sometimes if I'm taking someone new hunting ill pack my .243 if its really windy but or my 22-250 but 99 percent of the time it's my savage model 10 predator in .223.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Whatever I have in my hands at the time. AR or bolt in 223 or 308. It's unlikely that I'll have a 300 yards shot at a yote around here unless it runs out at the range.


Yea that!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Ruger 77 in 22-250, though so far 300 yards is the farthest I've gotten to shoot any.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I usually just do groundhogs long-range, but I'll take a poke with my .243, .308, or .270 if a yote steps out in the field while hoggin' over 500 yds...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Whatever bar is open.......


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

The yote in my profile pic, I dispatched with my .243 I have no reason for not buying a .243 along time ago. I got one this last year and it is a round of choice. I was using a .223 cause the ammo is sooooo cheap but with the .243 I can get out there farther for certain. I shot it at about 30 yards max. If I would have lunged for it I might have got it's tail. With any luck it waould have turned to run like it did.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Scott are you "hoggin" in state or out?


Groundhogging local....We like to bring out the larger calibers when we shoot whistle pigs at long range....


----------

